# Argh... come on Petrie, Sheesh



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

For the last few nights Petrie just screams and screams. so i change his water first thing (alot of times this is why he screams ) nope, food? nope. clean his cage, rearrange his toys, give him new treats (thinking he is just bored) nothing!!! i even tried just putting him in his cage and covering it until he quits screaming... works for about 5 mins and then hes back to screaming in his cage. And tonight its just one of those nights where it just gets to me badly (normally i ignore his behavior and he stops). Completely sick of his high pitched screaming i decided to put him on the bathroom counter and shut the door (i know i know lynch me for this) but i figure its like the "Shaken baby syndrome" PSA, dont shake my baby, put baby in a safe place and gather yourself. So thats what i did because that boy was sure on my last nerve. i have not heard a peep from him in 10 mins.. now i have gathered myself, and i shall go get him and give him kisses and put back in his cage...


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

lil booger was taking a mini bath in the sink, he nudge the handles enough to where the faucet was slowing dripping


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Ha ha ha that will teach you for leaving him he will make his own fun! that's so cute! Don't really know what to do about the screaming he probably just wants attention or something maybe in the room or cage is bothering him? I don't think a birdie time out is a bad thing every now and then so don't feel bad it's better than yelling screaming or banging on the cage in frustration. You could try a distraction like millet or something to shred to pieces. Good luck


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

Hah no kidding he looked at me like... "why did you do that?" and he was quiet rest of the night after i gave him some kisses and i tried the millet and a new shred box (which had helped for 10 mins) and my boyfriend is convenced Petrie all the sudden hates him, but i think hes more obsessed for his attention. i have to get them bonded.. phew


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey so it work, i will try this when cookie starts as yeh he drives me nuts too 
he hasnt done this today but the night is still young ha ha


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> Hey so it work, i will try this when cookie starts as yeh he drives me nuts too
> he hasnt done this today but the night is still young ha ha


hehe good luck.


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

pink.snootchies did Petrie act up again tonight? I'm curious if he did indeed hear fireworks last night that you couldn't hear and they upset him. They sure bothered my bird.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

He started in last night a bit but nothing like monday, I think it was the fireworks that freaked him out. glad he isnt like that all the time. Nothing a lil millet and birdy popcorn cant fix.


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

That's good! 
I don't know it for a fact, but suspect that their hearing is much more sensitive than a human's. My bird seems very excited/agitated by bird noises from videos, so I tried watching everybody's tiel videos with the sound way down while the bird is in his cage 10 feet away. I tested it and couldn't hear a thing from over there-- but the bird sure can.


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

pink.snootchies said:


> lil booger was taking a mini bath in the sink, he nudge the handles enough to where the faucet was slowing dripping


hahaha oh my goodness this made me giggle a lot. I hope he gets himself under control!! I know when Bailey starts in like that it usually means she wants to be talked to or some food..lol


----------

